# Directv come Septeber 2007



## magicpointeshoes (Aug 5, 2007)

I called technical support this morning about our h20 box having troubles, when the technical support lady derailed from the issue to bring to my attention that I had an hd-tivo box in use in the other room.

Apparently, the hd technology used in the hd-tivo box is no longer going to be broadcast come September first and she stated I have to upgrade for free (free equaling $20 for shipping/handling)

I challenged that statement for clarification. She said we should have been notified months ago of the necessity of upgrading. After getting off the phone with her, I have been searching their website for verification but have found none (not surprising)

I called back to get clarification and that person had been told the same thing, but went searching to find if there was a hard deadline listed anywhere. I said that if that was the case, shouldn't a message have been sent via receivers stating if you use this box for hd programing, it won't work after September 1st? He then found the TIVO announcement for the software upgrades and apparently that the message announcement via receiver is scheduled to be released this month on the seventh. He speculated that the announcement about the technology not working for HD might be on that message. I doubt it.

Has anyone here heard any news relating to this? And/or, does anyone else want to try and call to get a better answer?


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

Pretty unlikely as that's less than a month away. I have an HR10-250, and haven't received any notice from DirecTV about this either.

I know I'll have to upgrade to the 20 sooner or later, especially for newer content that will only be delivered via MPEG4. I just don't think that 9/1/07 the current MPEG2 format broadcasts are going to stop.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

New channels that come in September and forward will not work with your HD-TiVo, you will continue to receive the channels you have now until an unknown date, likely next year.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I also doubt they will have the new channels up September 1st, however that would be great if true.

I'm thinking mid (at least) to even late September.


----------



## magicpointeshoes (Aug 5, 2007)

I know that about the new channels, and when I clarified that with their service reps, they state that the current hd channels received are stopping come September.

Up until these phone calls today, my understanding was exactly what you are stating vertigo235.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Don't believe it, until it happens.

But as you have allready pointed out, if they did that.

A LOT OF PEOPLE would be calling asking WTF is up.

They really don't want that to happen.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

magicpointeshoes said:


> I know that about the new channels, and when I clarified that with their service reps, they state that the current hd channels received are stopping come September.
> 
> Up until these phone calls today, my understanding was exactly what you are stating vertigo235.


If NFLST Superfan is only MPEG4, I will lose it. There is no way there are going to have me tied up for another 2 years just to use their HR20.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Existing HiDef channels (MPEG2) will not disappear right away. Most likely sometime next year, though.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I went ahead and scheduled a swap out of my three HD Tivo's for three H20's - cost of shipping.

My reason for doing it now is that my shows stored are at an all time low due to summer - when the fall season starts up, I would never have been able to watch the shows fast enough 

Keeping fingers crossed that I won't hate the new DVT.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

They trying hard to lock up those two year contracts before U-Verse and Comcast/Tivo really start upping the ante.

I sense a real fist fight in about 6 months.


----------



## Whynot (Jul 21, 2007)

zalusky said:


> They trying hard to lock up those two year contracts before U-Verse and Comcast/Tivo really start upping the ante.
> 
> I sense a real fist fight in about 6 months.


+1


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

I checked into Comcast tonight, and for the equivalent programming it would be about $15/month more. However, after watching the atrocious picture quality on the NFL Network tonight, I may be inclined to give them a shot even if it is more expensive...


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I went ahead and scheduled a swap out of my three HD Tivo's for three H20's - cost of shipping.


That's gonna suck for you since the H20's are DIRECTV HD receivers only.

The DIRECTV HD DVR model number is HR20.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> That's gonna suck for you since the H20's are DIRECTV HD receivers only.
> 
> The DIRECTV HD DVR model number is HR20.


i'm assuming it's a typo, let's hope so


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> i'm assuming it's a typo, let's hope so


very much a typo


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

magicpointeshoes said:


> I know that about the new channels, and when I clarified that with their service reps, they state that the current hd channels received are stopping come September.


Excerpt from an email reply received from DirecTV customer service a few weeks ago:

"...I understand your concern about how our transition to MPEG-4 transmission will affect any MPEG-2 equipment you may have. Let me reassure you that most customers will be able to use their MPEG-2 equipment for quite some time. At this time, our current HD programming will continue to be broadcast using the MPEG-2 standard."

 FWIW


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

jfischer said:


> I checked into Comcast tonight, and for the equivalent programming it would be about $15/month more. However, after watching the atrocious picture quality on the NFL Network tonight, I may be inclined to give them a shot even if it is more expensive...


You'll have to add the Sports tier programming w/Comcast to get the NFL network. I was ready to make the switch but we're hugh NFL fans here and not willing to pay extra for one channel. Verizon FiOS TV will be available here next year and that's my migration strategy. Just hope my HR10 holds up and DTV continues w/MPEG2.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

It's constantly amazing how uninformed so many Directv CSR's are. We're not talking about something technically obscure. Why aren't they briefed?


----------

